# Please vote for my band fonograph. It's just one click.



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My band fonograph have entered our song "I Won't Be Beat" at the CBC Hockey Night in Canada Music Song Quest Competition. Please help fonograph win by voting for our song here : http://r3.ca/4IGb

You can vote for us once a day. We need all the help we can. Our target is to get into the top 50 of the voting which gives our song "I Won't Be Beat" a chance to win as only the top 50 are going to be listened to by the judges.

Thanks very much!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

done. good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Voted! Also: good luck!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Voted! Also: good luck!


Same here!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Puckhead, Ian and Dave!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Will do Chito.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I voted for you Chito.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

count me, just voted


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck bud.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Proud to support you!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the votes and nice comments about the song. If you have a little time, please vote for us again.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Done Chito, and I'll try to get back for a couple more votes.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Done. Will try to remember to do so each morning.

Neil


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Got my vote... nice tune!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a little reminder, if you have a bit of time, please vote for us at:

http://r3.ca/4IGb


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Vote in. Your band and in particular the vocalist sound outstanding. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. Just a little reminder, we still have 10 days of voting left so if you have a little time, it's just a click away.

http://r3.ca/4IGb


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So clicking that link gives you a vote? I've clicked thru a couple of times since this started but don't see any voting button.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

keto said:


> So clicking that link gives you a vote? I've clicked thru a couple of times since this started but don't see any voting button.


If you scroll down the page a bit, there's a blue "Vote for this Artist" button under the SongQuest banner.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Brennan said:


> If you scroll down the page a bit, there's a blue "Vote for this Artist" button under the SongQuest banner.


Damn my short attention span, sorry Chito. Done now. But that's 2 clicks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Done. Holly's got a sweet voice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got an email from the CBC SongQuest organizers, so far we're in the top 100 out of close to 1,000 entries. Thanks for the support. We still need more votes for the last week of Top 50 voting. Thanks!

http://r3.ca/4IGb


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Mission accomplished...


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

Best of luck.

Cheers.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks very much for the support! If you have the time, it's only a click away.

http://r3.ca/4IGb


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Voted again....Good Luck!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just 2 more days of voting left. Please if you have the time, listen and vote here. Thanks very much for the support!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just did buddy. Good luck.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

And voted again. Good luck, Chito.

Neil


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I would like to express fonograph's thanks and gratitude to all of you who have supported us by listening and voting for our song "I Won't Be Beat" during CBC's Hockey Night in Canada Song Quest. 

Hopefully we are included in the Top 50 songs chosen from close to 1,000 entries from all over Canada. It will be announced today, Saturday, Dec 14. Should we get selected, there will be another 6-day period of voting from Sat, December 14 at 4pm EST and ends on Thursday December 19 at 11:59pm EST to determine the Top 10.

And even if we don't get to the Top 50, thank you very much for allowing us to share our music with you as well as your overwhelming support. You guys are awesome!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Your band really has a very good chance at winning this thing. Good luck.


----------

